# Corrupt Volume Header on S2 540040



## santov (Mar 25, 2007)

I've been trying to upgrade a series 2 Tivo 540040. I'm going from a single A drive to a new A+B drive (Western Digital 160GB drives). I followed the Hindsdale directions and ran the following command:

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -r 4 -s 127 -xzpi - /dev/hda /dev/hdb 

The backup/restore runs fine and reports the new size as 312 hours. Great!

But when I install the drives Tivo goes into a reboot loop. When I took the drives out and ran:

mfsinfo /dev/hda /devhdb

I get:

Primary volume header corrupt, trying backup.
Secondary volume header corrupt, giving up.
mfs_load_volume_header: Bad checksum.
Segmentation fault

If I run

mfsinfo /dev/hdc (the original tivo A drive)

I get:

The MFS volume set contains 4 partitions... and lists everything or so it seems.

If I put the original Tivo A drive into Tivo it boots and everything seems fine. So I'm sure I'm working with a intact image without any software or disk problems or corruption. 

Out of desperation I tried just to DD the original A drive to the new A drive (and later planned to run mfsadd), but after DD completed I ran msinfo and go the same corrupt info. Just to be sure- I have all the drives jumpered to appropriate master/slave. The new drives are new from newegg. 

Can anybody help and give me some tips on troubleshooting commands?? If I use fdisk to print the new A drive or B drive there are no listed partitions. Not sure what else to do! Battlestar is on tonight and I want to record it in High Quality! 

Thank you everybody for any help!!!

-V


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

For the 160G drive(s) you do not need the -r 4 option, however I don't think it hurts anything.

The dd copy should of worked. Did you reboot the computer to re-sync the drive(s) after running it or try booting the copied drive in the TiVo.

fdisk knows nothing about TiVo drives there is a pdisk command on one of the CD's that works with TiVo drives.


----------



## santov (Mar 25, 2007)

Well after a few days of tinkering and missing the season finale of Battlestar (a friend tivo'd it for me) I got my problem solved...

I saw the boot CD posted by SPIKE2k5 from dubdubdub_dot_mfslive_dot_org and I followed the command produced by the online guide.

Man was that backup/restore FAST! DD took about 14 hours. MFS Tools 2.0 took about 12 hours and the BACKUP/RESTORE on this new CD took about 25 minutes!!! Wooo-hoooo!

Thank you SPIKE and everyone and anyone who contributed to the development of the toolset! I'm so happy!

Now I'm labeling the CD and keeping it in the safe if I ever need to upgrade a tivo in the future. 

Thank you!

-V


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Congratulations, now you have room for both SG Atlantis and the final season of SG1. 

I really need to try out the MFSLIVE CD however I need expanded 'A' + 'B' to a larger single drive (keep recordings).


----------

